# Time and Steps of Indefinite Leave to Remain in the UK



## rashid_abu (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Everybody!

Can anybody please tell me how much time will it take to get permanent residency / ILR in the UK after just arriving with spouse visa / settlement visa?

And what are the steps & expenses for permanent residency / ILR in the UK?

Have a good day!!

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rashid_abu said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Can anybody please tell me how much time will it take to get permanent residency / ILR in the UK after just arriving with spouse visa / settlement visa?
> 
> ...


If you have been married less than 4 years, your spouse visa or further leave to remain (FLR) as spouse will be for 27 months. After 2 years in UK, and provided your marriage is subsisting (i.e. ongoing, not separated), you can apply for ILR. You will have to pass Life in the UK test, and English language test if you aren't from a majority English-speaking country (your profile suggests you are not). Also you must be clean from unspent criminal convictions anywhere in the world (including serious motoring offence like drink-driving), and not a current bankrupt, to meet the condition of being of good character.

See UK Border Agency | Settling in the UK for details of steps you have to take. Current application fee is £972 for postal application and £1350 for personal application.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If you have been married less than 4 years, your spouse visa or further leave to remain (FLR) as spouse will be for 27 months. After 2 years in UK, and provided your marriage is subsisting (i.e. ongoing, not separated), you can apply for ILR. You will have to pass Life in the UK test, and English language test if you aren't from a majority English-speaking country (your profile suggests you are not). Also you must be clean from unspent criminal convictions anywhere in the world (including serious motoring offence like drink-driving), and not a current bankrupt, to meet the condition of being of good character.
> 
> See UK Border Agency | Settling in the UK for details of steps you have to take. Current application fee is £972 for postal application and £1350 for personal application.


I agree with Joppa 
Pass your life in the UK test. My brother in law had to go true the same
Good luck


----------



## Bex13 (Jun 13, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If you have been married less than 4 years, your spouse visa or further leave to remain (FLR) as spouse will be for 27 months. After 2 years in UK, and provided your marriage is subsisting (i.e. ongoing, not separated), you can apply for ILR. You will have to pass Life in the UK test, and English language test if you aren't from a majority English-speaking country (your profile suggests you are not). Also you must be clean from unspent criminal convictions anywhere in the world (including serious motoring offence like drink-driving), and not a current bankrupt, to meet the condition of being of good character.
> 
> See UK Border Agency | Settling in the UK for details of steps you have to take. Current application fee is £972 for postal application and £1350 for personal application.


Hi, I'm curious, what if you have not been here a year, you are getting separated but you still want to apply for ILR? My son will be living here and I must stay with him. They cannot deport me can they? Thanks and I'm sorry for jumping on someone else's thread.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bex13 said:


> Hi, I'm curious, what if you have not been here a year, you are getting separated but you still want to apply for ILR? My son will be living here and I must stay with him. They cannot deport me can they? Thanks and I'm sorry for jumping on someone else's thread.


Briefly, if the relationship ends, normally you won't get indefinite leave, unless there are compassionate reasons, such as victim of domestic violence or bereavement. So in your son's case, unless there are exceptional reasons (which have to be verified), he will have to qualify on some other grounds, such as work visa.


----------



## RichardWills (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry also jumping in here, I have been married to my partner for 10 years and still received a 27 month visa. Should this have been different? 

Thanks

Richard


----------



## lyingit (Jul 21, 2011)

nah richard, I got the same thing, you can just file for the thing early, I figure to wait a bit anyways to get settled a tad more before dropping the 1000 bucks on the form.


----------



## caliqueen (Jun 19, 2011)

hi, same situation here....been married for 13 years and received a settlement visa. i combed through the UKBA site but I couldn't find a mention of the '4 or more years of marriage' exception for the 2 year waiting period for ILR.

(...and i'm not exactly eager to drop another $1+k but i am eager to get ILR)


----------



## lyingit (Jul 21, 2011)

it's under the "husbands, wives, and civil partners" section, I can't post a direct link, as I'm too new...but

specifically:

We may be able to give you permission to live permanently in the UK as soon as you arrive, if:
you and your partner married or formed a civil partnership at least four years ago; 
you have spent those four years living together outside the UK; 
you are both coming to the UK to settle here together; and
you have sufficient knowledge of the English language and life in the UK. (You do not need to meet this last requirement if you are aged 65 or over.)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As stated, getting ILE after 4+ years of marriage is at the discretion of UKBA, and they sometimes only give 27 months spouse visa. This is often the case if there are some doubts over the durability of your relationship (for example, there are gaps in your cohabitation) or they have reasons to believe ILE should not be given but you otherwise qualify for a visa. Inadequate documentation to substantiate durable and sustained relationship is another, or your maintenance and accommodation provisions are on the borderline.

Should this happen to you, the best course of action is to collect high-quality evidence during your next two years in UK so that your application for ILR will go without a hitch.


----------

